# 8520 rear pulley cover latch/knob



## R_Lloyd (Mar 15, 2017)

I found a rear pulley cover for my 8525 mill. The hole where the knob to hold it in place on the right side looks like it has a threaded bushing or something that is held in by a set screw. I am missing this part and would like to fabricate one. Could someone please post a photo of this? I would greatly appreciate the effort.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 15, 2017)

I can get you a picture..  but it won't be til Friday night or Saturday 'til I get to the shop..
Maybe one of the other guys can help before that?


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 30, 2017)

R_Lloyd said:


> I found a rear pulley cover for my 8525 mill. The hole where the knob to hold it in place on the right side looks like it has a threaded bushing or something that is held in by a set screw. I am missing this part and would like to fabricate one. Could someone please post a photo of this? I would greatly appreciate the effort.
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


Everything is apart right now for cleaning. Replying to this, so when I get it up if it's not provided, I'll be able to find this post again and get you info


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 30, 2017)

And it looks like I failed to get a picture or two..  OOPS!  
Is it still needed?


----------



## R_Lloyd (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes please if anyone has a photo or two it would be great. It looks like I may be missing some sort of threaded insert and I would like to make one up, I have no idea what the original looks like.

Thanks so much for the help and advise.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm going up to the shop after supper.   I'll take some pics and get'em up later tonite or tomorrow morning.  Sorry for forgetting this!


----------



## R_Lloyd (Mar 31, 2017)

No problem thanks so much for the help


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 31, 2017)

Okay, let's see if I remember how to do this...  LOL...   I'll do 3 to a post


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 31, 2017)

And the next set of 3.    It looks like a small flat headed bolt and a allen setscrew holds it in place.


----------



## R_Lloyd (Mar 31, 2017)

Perfect thanks a bunch exactly what I needed!


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 31, 2017)

Glad I could help!  If you want or need the hi res originals let me know.


----------

